# Ruido en TEA2025



## Efrei (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola buenas, tengo un TEA2025 montado en bridge segun el esquema del datasheet y suena fatal ademas de que el integrado se calienta en cuestion de 10 segundos :S, ¿Alguna idea de lo que puede ser?, Lo alimento con 12V de una bateria a 1,6A.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Efrei dijo:


> Hola buenas, tengo un TEA2025 montado en bridge segun el esquema del datasheet y suena fatal ademas de que el integrado se calienta en cuestion de 10 segundos :S, ¿Alguna idea de lo que puede ser?, Lo alimento con 12V de una bateria a 1,6A.
> 
> Un saludo


 

Foto o modelo de la batería ! 

O está recortando a lo pavo o está oscilando.

Si está oscilando , ponele resistencias de 10 K de las entradas a masa.

¿ Que fuente de audio estás usando ? ¿ MP3 ? Pusiste control de volumen ?

O agregale una resitencia en serie entre la pata 11 y el capacitor de 100 uF que va a masa , para achicarle un poco la ganancia (el cálculo está en el datasheet de ST , en el de UDT no)

Saludos !


----------



## Efrei (Mar 9, 2012)

La bateria esta hecha por mi con 3 celdas de li-ion de 1,6A en serie, el sonido lo saco del mobil, probare lo de las resistencias, gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

Ponele un potenciómetro de volumen a la entrada 

Fijate por aquí , algo te va a servir :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=TEA2025&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff31%2Fruido-tea2025-71281%2F


Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 9, 2012)

yo tengo 3 integrados TEA2025 y estoy por hacerme un Home Teather, es muy usado el punto es que para usar uno solo integrado en briger (puente) se llega a sus 8 Watts Max y si lo alimentas a 12Vcc 710mA Max será su consumo, la foto que subo es lo que te aconsejo DOSMETROS para que ajuste la ganancia el disipador es una lamina de 2,2Cm X 4,4Cm sobre su parte de arriba y agrégale grasa siliconada  el potenciómetro tiene que ser de 20Kohm


----------



## Efrei (Mar 12, 2012)

Gracias, lo usaba con un tandem de 100K jajaja
PD: ¿Que opinan del TDA1517P?
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

Eran para estereo de coche ,  5+5 con parlantes de 4 ohms , si no lo ponés al máximo es acaptable.

Saludos !


----------



## Efrei (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo decia porque modifique una tarjeta de sonido de pc para ponerla en la bicicleta jajajaja, lo cierto es que suena muy bien, no distorsiona apenas al maximo y consume poco, me parece una solucion portatil bastante aceptable 
Un saludo


----------



## chinoelvago (Ago 20, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> yo tengo 3 integrados TEA2025 y estoy por hacerme un Home Teather, es muy usado el punto es que para usar uno solo integrado en briger (puente) se llega a sus 8 Watts Max y si lo alimentas a 12Vcc 710mA Max será su consumo, la foto que subo es lo que te aconsejo DOSMETROS para que ajuste la ganancia el disipador es una lamina de 2,2Cm X 4,4Cm sobre su parte de arriba y agrégale grasa siliconada  el potenciómetro tiene que ser de 20Kohm
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68868



hola a mi pasa lo mismo y hice lo que recomendaste pero igual sigue haciendo ruido . puede ser que este mal el  tea2025 ya que lo recicle


----------

